# Super Blackhawk - base pin retainer hole drilled too low?



## ErikW (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I just received a brand new Ruger Super Blackhawk. When examining it thoroughly I discovered something that bothers me a bit - it seems like the base pin retainer hole is drilled to low. On the left side of the frame there is a "plateau" which I think is from the casting. To me it seems like the base pin retainer hole should have been centered at this plateau. But as you can see from my picture below the hole is drilled ~0.05" to low, which forms an "ugly" edge.










I do not have any other ruger revolvers around to compare to. So my questions to you who have experience with Ruger single actions is - should it really look like this?

/Erik


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I do not beleive it should look like that but my blackhawk looks the same. Didn't notice till just now, looks like it was counterbored in the wrong place


----------

